

React Component Exchange integrated with React UI Builder - ipselon
http://helmetrex.com

======
ipselon
There is only one ready project in React Component Exchange. But I believe
that this project will have a great future. Tight coupling of the Component
Exchange site with React UI Builder [https://github.com/ipselon/react-ui-
builder](https://github.com/ipselon/react-ui-builder) (visual tool for
building complex UI using React components) will give a start to publish ready
to use projects with React components.

Though, there are not many docs about the builder on this site so far, please
try React UI Builder. It has very friendly and simple interface.

